# Drexel vs Northeastern 2020 LIVE



## luellanewton

The Drexel Dragons will head to Matthews Arena on Thursday night for a Colonial Athletic Conference showdown against the Northeastern Huskies in Boston, Massachusetts.

*Live Stream : **Drexel vs Northeastern Live*

The Huskies opened the CAA season with three straight wins but have since dropped three of their last four games. All three of those losses have come by exactly two points and each of their last four contests have been decided by just one possession. Meanwhile, Drexel is tied for third place in the CAA standings with a 5-2 record through its first seven conference games. Can Northeastern bounce back to cover the number at home versus the Dragons on Thursday night?

Drexel improving on offense during league play
Zach Walton scored 23 points and James Butler finished with 17 points and 12 rebounds to help Drexel cruise to an 8-457 victory at home against William & Mary. Camren Wynter finished with 20 points and seven assists for the Dragons, who shot 9-for-18 from 3-point range in the win.

Zach Spiker’s squad comes into the weekend ranked No. 201 in the latest KenPom rankings after extending their winning streak to a season-high three games. Drexel has scored only 99.8 points per 100 possessions for the season (205th in the NCAA) but they’ve managed to increase that number to 104.2 points per 100 possessions during league play (6th in the CAA). Turnovers have been a problem for the Dragons this season, as they have coughed up the basketball 22.6 percent of the time on offense (324th in the NCAA). However, they’ve managed to make up points on the offensive glass and from behind the arc. Through seven conference games, Drexel owns the top offensive rebounding rate in the conference at 32.2 percent and they’ve knocked down 37.3 percent of their 3-point shots (3rd in the CAA).

On defense, Drexel has surrendered 103.0 points per 100 possessions for the season (205th in the NCAA) but that number has dropped drastically since the start of CAA play. The Dragons have held CAA opponents to a conference-best 95.7 points per 100 possessions and just 30.8 percent shooting from 3-point range (1st in the CAA).


----------

